#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-17
<StefandeVries> leoquant geen voice meer?
<MrChrisDruif> Nooit gehad toch?
<StefandeVries> Jawel hoor. :)
<StefandeVries> Als 'leider'
 * RawChid geeft leoquant een keelsnoepje
<leoquant> dank jullie wel
<leoquant> ik baal wel van mijn stem (banden)
<StefandeVries> Ja, hoe gaat het daarmee?
<leoquant> weinig praten, ietsje zingen
<StefandeVries> Meh
<StefandeVries> Balen :(
<leoquant> kwetsbaar allemaal
<StefandeVries> Jap.
<StefandeVries> Helaas.
<leoquant> aan de andere kant een uitdaging
<leoquant> om de boel weer normaal te krijgen
<StefandeVries> Als zanger wil ik je wel op je hart drukken dat je niks forceert
<leoquant> klopt helemaal, het zingen blijft in een klein bereik, vertellend
<StefandeVries> Tenzij je thuisfront je stil wil hebben :)\
<leoquant> geen koor toestanden voorlopig
<StefandeVries> Nee, zeker niet
<leoquant> ik was zo technisch bezig met zingen
<leoquant> zo geforceerd ook eigenlijk
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Als je stem te zwak is zeker geen zangtechniek gebruiken, daar wordt het vaak juist erger door,
<leoquant> dus ik probeer: adem-->hart-->stem
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> mijn nek te ontspannen
<leoquant> en lui te zingen..:P
<StefandeVries> Rugspieren aanspannen voor ademsteun.
<StefandeVries> Niet te ver, anders doet dát weer pijn :P
<leoquant> minimaal idd
<leoquant> he RawChid wanneer ga je weg eigenlijk?
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JJx_NkT2N4&feature=related  Mooi, sopranen. :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ok :)_
<StefandeVries> celtic woman. :)
<leoquant> ik luister zo even
<leoquant> StefandeVries, wel een beetje braaf, maar prachtige ontspannen stem
<leoquant> natuurlijk, zonder gedoe
<StefandeVries> De lange 'voice' met de viool die de toon overneemt en dan doorpseelt. Kipenvel..
<leoquant> ja, en die grondtoon als bij doedelzakken (spel ik dat ok?)
<StefandeVries> Grondtoon?
<leoquant> ja die basislijn in de melodie
<StefandeVries> Ja, grondtoon dan :)
<StefandeVries> Pedal point als je orgel speelt.
<leoquant> enfin ik hou trouwens van wereldmuziek
<leoquant> volksmuziek
<StefandeVries> May It Be van Celtic Woman/Lisa Kelly is ook mooi
<StefandeVries> Ik houd van vele genres.
<leoquant> ik ook hoor...:)
<StefandeVries> Ja, de Mwanzo-band..
<StefandeVries> Wanneer? :p
<RawChid> Over 3 weken leoquant
<RawChid> Het aftellen is begonnen
<leoquant> ok RawChid
<leoquant> ik hoop dat de ervaring van je leven wordt
<leoquant> het
<StefandeVries> En dat je weer veilig terugkeert hier :)
<leoquant> goed dat het world wide web verlaat, je zou denken dat de wereld heel klein is
<leoquant> StefandeVries, indeed
 * leoquant is eigenlijk "snotjaloers"
<MrChrisDruif> Ga je het www verlaten RawChid ?
<RawChid> Zoiets
<RawChid> Ik ga 5 maanden reizen
<RawChid> Zal vast wel af en toe mailen enzo, echt verlaten lijkt me ondoenlijk
<RawChid> Maar qua Ubuntu zal ik geen fluit doen. Hooguit een liveCD gebruiken of cd's uitdelen
<leoquant> tot later
<MrChrisDruif> Gaaf! Waar ga je allemaal heen?
<StefandeVries> Hallo Snicksie
<tiempjuuh> ey, Snicksie
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: weet jij waar RawChid heen gaat?
<tiempjuuh> en hoe is het met de mwanzoband?
<StefandeVries> De Mwanzoband? Tsja..
<StefandeVries> :(
<Snicksie> hi StefandeVries en tiempjuuh :p
<tiempjuuh> en rawchid?
<RawChid> Ik ga een beetje rondreizen door ZO-Azie en Australie
<Snicksie> avonturier ;)
<RawChid> Achja, je moet toch wat he
<tiempjuuh> gaaf, RawChid
<tiempjuuh> australie lijkt me echt prachtig
<tiempjuuh> mag ik me verstoppen in je koffefr?
<tiempjuuh> koffer*
<RawChid> Tuurlijk, alleen jammer dat ik geen koffers meeneeem :P
<RawChid> Ga niet de hele tijd met zo'n zwaar ding zeulen
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat laat je tiempjuuh dan doen. Duh. :P
<tiempjuuh> :P
<RawChid> :D
<tiempjuuh> Klinkt als een goed aanbod :P
<tiempjuuh> Kom je na je reis wel weer terug?
<Snicksie> waarom ga je reizen? :p
<RawChid> Waarom niet!
<RawChid> Omdat het kan!
<RawChid> Nouhjah, ik wil veel van de wereld zien.
<RawChid> Net mn studie afgerond, dus kan er nu makkelijk voor lange tijd tussenuit.
<RawChid> Daar moet ik nog even van profiteren
<tiempjuuh> RawChid: je komt toch wel weer terug?
<RawChid> Ja zeker
<tiempjuuh> ook hier?
<RawChid> Ja hoor
<tiempjuuh> Pfiew
<tiempjuuh> hoe lang ook weer? 5 maanden toch?
<RawChid> Weet alleen niet in hoeverre ik actief ga zijn tzt
<RawChid> Beetje vertalen hier en daar kan altijd
<RawChid> Jup, zoiets
<tiempjuuh> Maar bij mwanzo? Daar kom je niet meer terug?
<tiempjuuh> jammer :(
<RawChid> Weet ik veel, ik zal hier wel op IRC blijven
<OerHeks> wanneer gaat je vliegtuig ?
<RawChid> Ik denk nooit zo ver vooruit, nergens goed voor
<RawChid> 8 nov
<RawChid> Zwaai je me uit OerHeks
<RawChid> Ik vertrek van Schiphokl
<OerHeks> ja hoor, vanuit me slaapkamerraam ..
<OerHeks> :-D
<RawChid> \o/
<OerHeks> misschien houden we wel een FAP ... fly-away-party
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> Met AppelFLAPpen?
<RawChid> Of pannenkoeken
<OerHeks> nee, jij gaat dan quiche maken
<RawChid> Hehe, daar heb ik dan helaas geen tijd meer voor
<StefandeVries> Dat doet tiempjuuh wel
<StefandeVries> Hij draagt al je koffer, dan moeten een quiche maken en een feestje organiseren ook geen punt zijn :P
<tiempjuuh> Welja, is een pannekoek ook goed?
<tiempjuuh> pannenkoek*
<StefandeVries> Vooruit dan.
<tiempjuuh> oké
<RawChid> Ja hoor
<tiempjuuh> iemand moet me echter naar schiphol brengen
<tiempjuuh> en verlof voor school zien te regelen :P
<StefandeVries> Ziek melden :p
<tiempjuuh> Oké, doe jij dat, StefandeVries? Dan regel ik het feestj
<tiempjuuh> e
<tiempjuuh> ey Dooitze
<Dooitze> ey tiempjuuh
<StefandeVries> It's quite quiet in here.
<StefandeVries> uh..
<StefandeVries> Nederlandstalig kanaal.
<StefandeVries> Het is hier best stil. :P
<OerHeks> herfstvakantie
<StefandeVries> Nog niet :(
<StefandeVries> Althans
<StefandeVries> Hier nog niet
<Snicksie> lol
<OerHeks> hier lopen ze al te knallen met vuurwerk
<StefandeVries> Altijd op tijd in het noorden van het land
<OerHeks> ik hou P2000 in de gaten, vorig jaar heb ik maar 8 vingertjes gevonden :(
<StefandeVries> En je wilt je verzameling natuurlijk wel voltooien =D
<OerHeks> wel handig ja :-D
<StefandeVries> De OerHeks-drone
<tiempjuuh> ik wel
<tiempjuuh> herfstvak
<tiempjuuh> antie
<RawChid> Maar vergeleken met Steef woon jij ook in het hoge noorden
<tiempjuuh> neen, in het midden
<StefandeVries> Alles boven de hals van Limburg is het hoge noorden.
<tiempjuuh> ah, dus jij woont daar ook
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<StefandeVries> Ik woon onder de hals.
<tiempjuuh> eh? ik dacht dat je in heerlen woonde
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Dat is onder de hals, dus niet het hoge Noorden.
<StefandeVries> Ow
<StefandeVries> Wacht.
<StefandeVries> Ik snap je redenering nu.
<tiempjuuh> Oh, ik dacht dat heerlen in groningen lag :$
<Snicksie> :o
<StefandeVries> Leuk staaltje topografie, tiempjuuh. xD
<tiempjuuh> echt wel
<tiempjuuh> topo is om te leren, en daarna weer te vergeten
<Snicksie> lol
<Snicksie> voor mij is dat echt jaren terug en ik ken er nog de helft van...:p
<Snicksie> terwijl ik er nooit interesse in heb gehad
<Snicksie> als je es in NL rondrijdt moet je toch weten waar dat die plaatsen zich bevinden?
<tiempjuuh> ah, ik weet dat haarlem de hoofdstad van NH is, en niet amsterdam :P
<Snicksie> wouw :p
<RawChid> En OerHeks kan goede pannenkoeken bakken in de hoofdstad.
<tiempjuuh> daarom
<StefandeVries> Heerlen in Groningen..
<StefandeVries> Er ligt wel nog een Heerle in Noord-Brabant
<OerHeks> elk werelddeel heeft een plaatsje Rome :-D
<StefandeVries> Rome <3
<RawChid> En Amerika ligt in Brabant
<RawChid> Oh sorry, Limburg
<RawChid> Ach, wat is het verschil
 * RawChid hides for Steef
<StefandeVries> America dan wel
<StefandeVries> Ik heb niks met Limburg, RawChid. I don't mind. :P
<tiempjuuh> Spreekt ge dan ook met ene zachte g, StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> maar niet met een accent
<RawChid> Dat doen ze in Zuid Gelderland al... Dus ik denk het wel
<StefandeVries> Qua Nederlands ben ik vrij standaard.
<tiempjuuh> Sorry, konversation luisterde niet :P
<StefandeVries> KDE hè
<tiempjuuh> Neen
<tiempjuuh> unity met konversation
<tiempjuuh> ik kon geen afscheid nemen
<tiempjuuh> konversation is nu eenmaal geweldig
<StefandeVries> Ach.
<StefandeVries> Je weet nu wel dat Heerlen in Zuid-Limburg ligt :P
<tiempjuuh> daarom
<tiempjuuh> Op zijn StefandeVries': It's quiet in here
<StefandeVries> In 't Engels heb ik ook een zachte g.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga eens een kop koffie pakken.
<RawChid> Nederlanders zijn toch 1 van de weinige met een harde g...
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dus een zachte g is helemaal niet raar.
<Snicksie> als ge lang genoeg met mensen omgaat die een zachte g hebben krijgt ge er vanzelf ook een :p
<Snicksie> alleja, ik toch
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet anders :P
<StefandeVries> Hé, goedemiddag leoquant.
<leoquant> hallo allen!
<leoquant> zo nu nog dragon nat. speaking
<leoquant> en dan voorlopig windows!
<tiempjuuh> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, hoi :|
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: waarom dat zo
<tiempjuuh> windows, ubuntu doet het toch ook?
<leoquant> oh heel verhaal
<RawChid> leoquant houdt niet zo van typen
<Snicksie> er zijn programma's die ik wel degelijk op windows draai tiempjuuh :p
<leoquant> zucht indeed
<Snicksie> de meeste games zijn gewoon gemakkelijker te installeren op windows
<Snicksie> en als je toch windows hebt, waarom dan niet gemakkelijk doen? :p
<Snicksie> verder: ik heb ooit es een programma gehad da ik voor mijn vak logica voor informatici moest gebruiken - windows-only
<RawChid> Voor logica hadden we zo'n JAva ding
<RawChid> Draait overal op :P
<RawChid> Jape ofzo was het (wel best bagger)
<Snicksie> tja, wij hadden logicpallet :p
<Snicksie> had mijn prof blijkbaar zelf gemaakt
<RawChid> Altijd mooi. Zelfgebrouwen spul
<tiempjuuh> ach, ik heb ook nog windows op mijn pc staan, maar die heeft al lange tijd stilgestaan :)
<Snicksie> bij mij ook nu :p
<Snicksie> maar ik heb ook 3 keuzes iedere keer dat ik mijn laptop start :p
<Snicksie> meestal staat die op standby :p
<Snicksie> das gemakkelijker, ik klap die gwn dicht en dan kan die de volgende dag gewoon terug open :D
<StefandeVries> En daar ben ik weer.
<tiempjuuh> een goedenavond, heer StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Dank u, weledele tiempjuuh.
<StefandeVries> JanC, ben jij operator in #ubuntu-nl?
<OerHeks> ja, Stefan
 * OerHeks weet niet wie dat nogmeer id, eigenlijk ..
<StefandeVries> Ik zou graag toestemming krijgen om MwanzoBot ook daar in te zetten, zodat het factoidsysteem gebruikt kan worden
<OerHeks> c/id/is
<OerHeks> oeh, goed idee !
<StefandeVries> Alleen ja..
<StefandeVries> Wil ik dat wel even kortsluiten.
<JanC> StefandeVries: is MwanzoBot veilig, en kunnen de ops die op één of andere manier beïnvloeden?
<StefandeVries> Botops kunnen de bot uit het kanaal verwijderen, de bot afsluiten en de factoids invullen
<StefandeVries> kanaalaanwezigen kunnen alleen definities opvragen.
<StefandeVries> En de meetingfunctionaliteit zal ik voor #ubuntu-nl uitschakelen
<JanC> wat voor bot is dat precies?
<StefandeVries> Een bot met meerdere functies
<StefandeVries> -Vervanger voor meetingology
<JanC> ik bedoel qua software?
<StefandeVries> Een Python-bot
<StefandeVries> Weet niet wat je meer wilt weten, maar try me :)
<JanC> supybot?
<StefandeVries> supybot?
<StefandeVries> Voor zover ik weet niet..
<JanC> supybot is de meestgebruikte Python IRC bot software, maar er zijn ook andere...
<StefandeVries> Nope
<JanC> als het supybot of iets gelaijkaardigs is wil ik wel liefst dat alle onnodige plugins uitgeschakeld worden en zo  ☺
<StefandeVries> Vanaf d grond opgebouwd
<JanC> hm, en het ding is veilig?  ☺
<JanC> oh, en waar draait die?
<StefandeVries> De bot kent een eigen opsysteem, en alleen botops kunnen hem beïnvloeden
<StefandeVries> Uhm, hij draait nog niet
<StefandeVries> commandoline host hem voorlopig tot ik dat zelf kan doen
<StefandeVries> Daar de Community Server een beetje een doodgebloed project is, heb ik de hoop op die hostingmogelijkheid opgegeven
<JanC> wie heetf die bot eigenlijk gemaakt?
<commandoline> StefandeVries heeft 'm gemaakt
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<JanC> wel, we kunnen die natuurlijk tijdelijk toelaten, dan zien we wel
<commandoline> StefandeVries: je zult wel vind ik de broncode bijv. even op launchpad moeten zetten zodat iedereen die onafhankelijk kan controleren.
<JanC> dat zou idd. leuk zijn, al heb ik niet echt tijd om die van naald tot draad te doorpluizen...
<StefandeVries> Dat zal ook niet nodig zijn, maar enfin..
<JanC> ik vraag me ook af waarom die bot geen bestaand framework gebruikt, dan is dat sowieso beter getest al  ;)
<StefandeVries> Goed, het spijt me dat k het überhaupt voorgesteld hebt.
<commandoline> JanC: omdat dat extra framework geleerd moet worden en een simpele IRC-bot slechts een paar regels pythoncode is.
<StefandeVries> Het voelt alsof er geïnsinueerd wordt dat de code van mijn hand onveilig of onbetrouwbaar is.
<StefandeVries> En ook het leren van een framework is geen ondoenlijke, intellectuele opgave.
<JanC> StefandeVries: het punt is eerder dat we dat niet weten
<commandoline> StefandeVries: nee, zo bedoel ik het niet.
<StefandeVries> En van een bestaand framework wel?
<JanC> ik zou dat van m'n eigen code ook niet durven zeggen dat die bug free is overigens  ;)
<StefandeVries> Dat staat hier compleet los van, met alle respect.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: die code is door meerdere mensen bekeken + in de praktijk getest over het algemeen.
<commandoline> maar ik ben dus niet voor het gebruiken van een framework in dit geval
<commandoline> dat heb ik voor JFLbot ook niet gedaan, het voegt eigenlijk meer complexiteit toe dan dat het oplevert.
<JanC> mja, zolang je boot niet gaat flooden en zo heb ik er niet meteen een probleem mee
<commandoline> Het enige wat dat kan veroorzaken is een gebruiker die zelf aan het flooden is.
<commandoline> (dus die zeg maar constant factoids opvraagt)
<StefandeVries> En dat gebeurt met dusdanige tussenpozen dat de bot niet kan flooden
<commandoline> oh, netjes :)
<StefandeVries> En voor dat doel zijn er ook ops in het kanaal die zo'n persoon de deur als dan niet tijdelijk kunnen wijzen
<commandoline> StefandeVries: idd
<JanC> StefandeVries: je hebt throtling ingebouwd?
<JanC> er zijn niet altijd ops aanwezig hé
<JanC> maar goed
<JanC> zoals ik al zei: we kunnen het eens proberen
<StefandeVries> De bot zet aanroepers van factoids in een lijst en controleert het aantal aanvragen per minuut.
<JanC> WCS wordt de bot verbannen als die zich misdraagt  ;)
<StefandeVries> WCS?
<JanC> StefandeVries: da's leuk
<JanC> Wost Case Scenario
<StefandeVries> Nou, ook dat gebeurt niet, maar goed.
<commandoline> ok, dan is er geen probleem :)
<StefandeVries> Daar moeten jullie eerst de code voor zien, snap ik onderhand.
<StefandeVries> Daar ga ik voor zorgen.
<JanC> StefandeVries: ik heb gezegd dat we het kunnen proberen
<commandoline> StefandeVries: Nou, ik voer geen code uit op m'n NAS met rootrechten zonder die eerst even te checken :P
<StefandeVries> Waarom zou die rootrechten moeten hebben? :S
<JanC> eh, waarom met rootrechten
<JanC> ?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: niet, maar ik heb geen zin om een extra account aan te maken :P
<StefandeVries> Ik zet de code hoe dan ook online voor ik de bot in het kanaal loslaat. Dt voorkomt - sorry - gezeik achteraf.
<commandoline> het kan hooguit destructief uitpakken op de NAS ;)
<StefandeVries> Nogmaals zie ik niet in hoe, maar goed. Bekijk de code maar als ik je v2 doorstuur :P
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ik bedoelde uitvoeren met rootrechten, als python een vreemde bug heeft ofzo :P
<StefandeVries> Mja..
<StefandeVries> Luiheid van jouw kant.  :P
<commandoline> klopt :)
<StefandeVries> Mja, goed
<StefandeVries> Tijd voor laatste aanpassingen in de code.
<StefandeVries> En dan push k 'm wel een Launchpad Branch in
<JanC> commandoline: niet enkel voor jou hé, als iemand via die bot je NAS overneemt kan die ook het kanaal spammen en zo
<JanC> en meer natuurlijk
<JanC> maar goed
<StefandeVries> *zucht*
<StefandeVries> Dat zou ik knap vinden in code die als enige bestanden kan aanmaken in een subdir /logs en sys.exit() kan toepassen :P
<JanC> StefandeVries: als ik programmeur speel zucht ik ook als admins zo zeuren, maar als ik admin speel dan probeer ik aan alle mogelijke problemen te denken  :-P
<StefandeVries> Maar de problemen die je noemt zijn door mijn code niet mogelijk.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben geen beginnend programmeur, JanC.
<StefandeVries> Jong, zeker.
<StefandeVries> Maar niet beginnend of sloppy.
<JanC> StefandeVries: dat is een erg boude uitspraak, ik ga er van uit dat de meeste kernel developers ook geen beginners zijn, en toch zijn er elke week wel security issues in de kernel  ;)
<JanC> (okee, iets meer lijnen code en zo...)
<JanC> en ik geloof best dat je al het mogelijke gedaan hebt dat je kon bedenken
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<StefandeVries> Een fijne avond.
<JanC> en misschien meer dan ik kon bedenken
<commandoline> ik blijf een beetje realistisch
<commandoline> je wil niet om een kanaal te bespammen via een andere host dit doen:
<commandoline> - NAS binnendringen (die achter een firewall zit)
<commandoline> - het botproces zo beïnvloeden dat het iets gaat verzenden.
<commandoline> inbreken op een willekeurige computer en vanaf daar een bot starten is simpeler :P
<JanC> commandoline: het punt is natuurlijk als die bot gebruikt wordt om binnen te dringen  ;)
<commandoline> mja, dan zou de bot de schuld krijgen. Blijft onrealistisch :P
<leoquant> hee commandoline hallo
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> alles ok/goed?
<commandoline> ja, prima :)
<leoquant> naise!
<commandoline> met jou ook?
<leoquant> wha
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> gaat wel
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> ik zit te zeuren met windows7
<leoquant> xchat lijkt daar een betaalversie lol
<commandoline> :P
<leoquant> of ik kijk scheel
<commandoline> lordnoid: wat gebruikte jij ook alweer op windows voor IRC?
<commandoline> even de windows expert vragen :P
<leoquant> ツ
<JanC> leoquant: er zijn enkele onnoficiële gratis xchat builds ook
<leoquant> JanC, griezelig....:)
<JanC> silverex.com
<JanC> IIRC
<leoquant> ok dank
<JanC> leoquant: het is open source hé
<JanC> je kan het ook zelf compileren als je wil  ;-)
<leoquant> wist ik wel...u bent niet van de troep
<leoquant> oei compileren...maar bedankt voor de link
<leoquant> zoon gaat er straks op los
<JanC> ik gebruikte in het verleden altijd de silverex-build op Windows
<JanC> (als ik ergens bij iemand op IRC moest raken)
 * commandoline is even weg, herstarten om de oneiric upgrade af te ronden :)
<leoquant> ok commandoline
<JanC> commandoline: meer geluk dan ik, hoop ik  ;)
<leoquant> link je me nu naar een page voor schoonheidsspecialisten JanC ?
<JanC> leoquant: kan ook silverex.net of zo zijn
<leoquant> haha een steek onder water, ge hebt nooit mijn looks live gezien!
<JanC> er is ook ergens een pagina van iemand die alle binary builds van xchat voor windows bijhoudt
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> http://www.silverex.org/news/
<leoquant> 03/08/2009 hmm
<leoquant> die gaan we proberen JanC
<JanC> je kan dus ook eens zoeken naar andere builds ☺
<JanC> al zal die ook nog wel werken
<leoquant> moet wat dingen verzamelen zoals mijn pass enzo dat sasl script zal niet werken
<leoquant> ik heb nu een nhandler setup
<leoquant> even kijken of het lukt op -7
<leoquant> heb ik een cloak hier JanC?
<leoquant> vreemde client hier...
<StefandeVries> wb leoquant
<leoquant> thx
<leoquant> JanC, het is icechat geworden
<JanC> is dat ook en xchat-build?
<JanC> **een
<leoquant> uh, daar lijkt het wel op eigenlijk, maar off. weet ik niets daarover
<leoquant> zit nu weer op buntu
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Ronnie> ey Idroy_
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik heb net ook reactie gekregen van Marten, over me plan, jij dus ook waarschijnlijk :)
<Ronnie> ja, had het gelezn
<Idroy_> Ah, en wat vind ji jervan?
<Ronnie> kleine textuele verbeteringen hoeven wij inderdaad niet over te kijken, extra hoofdstukken toevoegen ook niet. maar de layout van een pagina (knoppen included) of nieuwe pagina's aanmaken lijkt communicatie mij een goed idee
<Idroy_> Inderdaad, en dat via de flowchart
<Ronnie> idd
<Idroy_> Als zij artwork nodig hebben, dat zij het melden aan ons, dat wij het maken, en misschien met de echt kleine dingen (zoals ergens een afbeelding of wat dan ook) dat zij het kunnen doen, maar dat moet met wat ¨proefdraaien¨ wel goed komen
<Idroy_> Maarja, dat van die kleine dingen zeg ik ook maar niet tegen ze, want ja... wat is nou klein he. Ik denk dat dat na een tijdje vanzichzelf wel duidelijk wordt.
<MrChrisDruif> Waar heb je het over Idroy_ ?
<Idroy_> Oh, over samenwerking tussen het webteam en artwork team
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm?
<MrChrisDruif> Loopt niet lekker op het moment ofzo?
<Idroy_> nope
<Idroy_> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wat dan? =P
<Idroy_> Kijk maar naar de frontpage van www.ubuntu-nl.org :P
<MrChrisDruif> En het probleem is? =P
<Idroy_> Zie je de knoppen?
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> Die zijn toegevoegd, maar ze passen totaal niet bij het huidige thema. Ik weet dat het huidige thema er behoorlijk veroudert uit ziet, t.o.v. de nieuwe ubuntu stijl
<Idroy_> Maarja, we zijn bezig om een totaal nieuwe nieuwe website thema te maken, dus deze wordt daarna toch niet meer gebruikt. Dus beter kunnen we het huidige thema er netjes uit te laten zien, zonder dat we de nieuwe stijl er door heen laten komen.
<RawChid> http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/test/ die Thomas_de_Graaff is ook bezig
<Idroy_> inderdaad, daar heb ik het ook over met: ¨Maarja, we zijn bezig om een totaal nieuwe nieuwe website thema te maken¨
<MrChrisDruif> Thomas_de_Graaff is lekker bezig
<Idroy_> Zeker
<Idroy_> ziet er erg nice uit
<Idroy__> RawChid, heb jij toevallig: nog iets gezegd over het niet doorvoeren van nieuwe vormgeving van de website? Aangezien Heimen/vistaus dat zegt, ik zie nergens in de logs dat jij dat ¨zojuist¨ hebt gezegd
<RawChid> Hey Idroy__, ik heb er niets bijzonders over gezegd. Alleen de link van Thomas' testsite
<Idroy__> Oh ok
<Idroy__> raar dat vistaus dat zegt
<Idroy__> Maarja, ik wilde het even zeker weten (had ook even een d/c en de logs lopen natuurlijk iets achter)
<RawChid> Ik had gezien dat er een fout in de pagina zat
<RawChid> 20:01:09 < RawChid> In rev 65 ging het fout
<RawChid> 20:01:17 < RawChid> goed: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/StartPagina?action=recall&rev=64
<RawChid> 20:01:21 < RawChid> fout: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/StartPagina?action=recall&rev=65
<RawChid> 20:02:10 < RawChid> Het verschil tussen beide: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/?action=diff&rev2=65&rev1=64
<Idroy__> Dit is wat hij zegt via de mail: ¨Dit wordt nog eens bevestigd door Rachid die  zojuist nog op irc zei dat we discussies over de vormgeving niet meer gaan voeren gezien de nieuwe site eraan komt.¨
<RawChid> 20:02:43 < RawChid> Dat lijkt me niet uit te maken. IK denk dat het door de nieuwe plaatjes komt. (dat de  HTML of CSS zich nu iets anders gedraagt)
<RawChid> 'Rachid die  zojuist nog op irc zei dat we discussies over de vormgeving niet meer gaan voeren gezien de nieuwe site eraan komt' <- dat heb ik niet gezegd
<Idroy__> Ok
<Idroy__> goed om te weten
<RawChid> 22:00:57 < RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff is trouwens bezig met een nieuwe site in drupal
<RawChid> 22:01:17 < Vistaus> @Rachid: weet ik maar dit is voor de time being he, de nieuwe website zal nog wel even duren
<RawChid> 22:01:21 < RawChid> Misschien is deze discussie daarom straks niet meer nodig?
<RawChid> Ik stelde die vraag.
<Idroy__> Ah ja,
<RawChid> De discussie zelf doe ik niet aan mee
<Idroy__> Als ik vragen mag, waar ging die discussie over?
<Idroy__> Nee, ok, ik zou het al raar gevonden hebben dat jij het gezegd zou hebben (ik weet niet waarom eigenlijk, maar ik heb je er nog nooit over gehoord)
<RawChid> Dat is me niet helemaal duidelijk. Vraag anders vistaus of Cees
<RawChid> Ik ben er nu vantussen. Laterz!
<Idroy__> Ok
<Idroy__> cya
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-18
<commandoline> Idroy_: ik heb de icoontjes omgewisseld op https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-webteam , ziet er goed uit :)
<Idroy_> Nice, dankje :)
<Idroy_> Inderdaad, ziet er beter uit dan de vorige :)
<Idroy_> Al zeg ik het zelf :P
<commandoline> mee eens :)
<StefandeVries> Hé iedereen.
<leoquant> Hallo dit is de eerste keer dat ik via spraakherkenning's programma probeer met jullie te communiceren. Ik probeer zo duidelijk mogelijk te spreken zodat het programma minder fouten maakt maar het zal af en toe ook de jaarlijkse momenten opleveren in mekaar
<leoquant> Dus het vertellen van een verhaal of andere dingen doe dus nu via Copy paste
<leoquant> . Wat men verder opvalt is dat het programma vrijwel foutloos werkt wanneer ik goed particulier
<leoquant> het spraakherkenning's programma zal zich gaandeweg verbeteren, hoe meer ik hoef van hoe meer ik spreek, hoe beter het eindresultaat
<CasW> Hmm, ja, goede resultaten :D
<CasW> (Ik ben niet zo heel bekend met spraakherkenning, maar ik vind dit toch best goed)
<leoquant> aan cynische opmerkingen werden volstrekt niets
<CasW> Dit was dus niet cynisch ;)
<leoquant>  Er zijn nu in huis wilde veel andere geluiden zodat het spreken veel moeilijker wordt
<leoquant> en de resultaten slechter worden
<leoquant> Tot later
<CasW> Doei
<leoquant> aan de andere kant is het wel zo dat hij in de client rechtstreeks de tekst plaatst
<leoquant> ik merk dat Copy pasten daarvoor overbodig is geworden
<leoquant> prachtig dus
<RawChid> Mooi, als je maar goed particuliert werkt het prima
<RawChid> :PP
<trijntje> pff, launchpad blijft maar timeout error geven
<OerHeks> werkt hier wel, trijntje
<trijntje> probeer dit maar eens: https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/oneiric/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Features%20include%3A
<OerHeks> hmmm
<OerHeks> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<OerHeks> (Error ID: OOPS-2117AR91)
<RawChid> Ik heb er nu 4 aangeklikt via nightmonkey
<RawChid> Alle 4 error
<RawChid> Misschien is tegelijk openen niet zo verstandig?:P
<RawChid> Oh wacht, alle 4 een refresh, en 3 vd 4 doen het nu wel
<trijntje> ben een bug aan het indienen, zo is nightmonkey niet te gebruiken
<trijntje> en dan kunnen de stagairs niet aan het werk
<RawChid> Dit is een stukje voor in het hoofdstuk 'risk management' of risicoanalyse in hun plan van aanpak
<trijntje> haha
<Thomas_de_Graaff> RawChid, ik heb een Drupal module geschreven voor die pagina's met team informatie die op de test website staan. Mocht je er naar willen kijken (veiligheid bijv), dan graag. :)
<RawChid> Sure, geef de URL maar
<RawChid> Dan kijk ik er een keertje naar
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://drupal.org/sandbox/Thomas_de_Graaff/1313478
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Check ff of ik de goede link heb gegeven, ik weet niet of anderen die pagina ook kunnen zien.
<RawChid> Ik kan de pagina bekijken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, mooi. :)
<RawChid> En zie een link om de git repo te downloaden
<RawChid> (heb op DIT moment even geen tijd)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maakt niet uit. Ik denk dat ik ook een echte module ga aanvragen, dan gaat er iemand van Drupal naar de veiligheid kijken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En dan kunnen andere loco's die code eenvoudiger vinden ook. :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-19
<commandoline> Ik kreeg een mailtje van leoquant over het bijhouden van voortgangsverslagen van teams, weet iemand voor wanneer dat elke maand moet gebeuren?
<commandoline> + is het stukje onder 'webteam' hier wat ermee bedoeld wordt? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110910/VoortgangTeams
<RawChid> Het was voor de tiende van elke maand
<RawChid> Voor de maandelijkse meeting zeg maar. Ik gok dat het nog steeds zo is
<commandoline> RawChid: ok, bedankt.
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<StefandeVries> Heej Rachelle :)
<StefandeVries> Wlekom terug
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> beetje erg druk met school ed gehad
<StefandeVries> Snappen we :)
<StefandeVries> welkom, Thomas_de_Graaff
<Rachelle> hoi Thomas_de_Graaff
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ping!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Hoi :)
<StefandeVries> Ik las over een IRC-meeting van jouw hand vanavond?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, over het ontwikkelen van een nieuw www gedeelte
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Drupal gebaseerd.
<Rachelle> drupal? brrrrr
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Koude gevoelens bij Drupal?
<Rachelle> pruts cms :p
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. :)
<commandoline> ach, het is een grote verbetering boven moinmoin en er waren al thema's voor beschikbaar :)
<StefandeVries> Heb je daarbij MwanzoBot nodig, en zo ja, in welk kanaal?
<commandoline> ik vind het er al erg goed uit zien, Thomas_de_Graaff. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben nu vooral bezig om de dingen in code in een tweetal modules te gieten zodat ook anderen kunnen bijdragen, en de code eenvoudig kunnen gebruiken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> thx. commandoline :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De eerste module wordt al gebruikt op de testsite. :)
<commandoline> ok
<tiempjuuh> ah, Thomas_de_Graaff, ik hoorde van vistaus dat er een vergadering was?
<tiempjuuh> wie wat hoe wanneer? :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mwanzobot, we houden de meeting in #ubuntu-nl-meetins
<Rachelle> hoi tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> ah, hoi Rachelle
<commandoline> Vanavond, 21:00
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar ik weet niet of ik tijd heb om te leren omgaan met mwanzobot voor vanavond. En het is ook een informele meeting, we hebben niet echt een agenda oid.
<StefandeVries> Oké, dan een andere keer ;)
<tiempjuuh> Thomas_de_Graaff: ah, je wilt de kunsten van MwanzoBot leren :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar als je een gebruiksaanwijzing naar me kan opsturen, graag. :)
<commandoline> maar MwanzoBot in #ubuntu-nl-meeting lijkt me een goed idee zelf :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> We hebben nu mootbot geloof ik, maar die werkt volgens mij niet helemaal meer.
<StefandeVries> Als ik een host heb zal hij er 24/7 kunnen zijn
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Heb je al met het beheerteam gepraat? Misschien kan die bot wel op de main server van Ubuntu-NL draaien?
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat heb ik nog niet gedaan
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: die willen er niets op hebben behalve wat echt broodnodig is voor de website.
<commandoline> + forum + wiki
<StefandeVries> Sowieso moet de code op sommige plekken nog wat worden opgeschoond, voor dat een optie kan zijn
<commandoline> en ik kan ze niet ongelijk geven
<StefandeVries> commandoline, en terecht
<StefandeVries> het is soms nu al kommer en kwel
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar ze zouden die bot in een chrooted omgeving kunnen zetten oid. Dan is er niet zoveel veiligheidsproblematiek toch?
<StefandeVries> Die is er sowieso niet.
<StefandeVries> Maar goed.
<StefandeVries> Dat wordt wel duidelijk als de code inzichtelijk wordt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb het voorstel voor de stichting gedaan om een vps voor de gemeenschap aan te schaffen, maar omdat het om structurele kosten gaat, en we nog geen structurele inkomsten hebben staat het bestuur daar op dit moment nog niet geheel positief tegenover.
<StefandeVries> Begrijpelijk :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien is het een optie om eens te kijken of we 24 mensen kunnen vinden die jaarlijks 5 euro's willen bijdragen om een vps in de lucht te houden. Ik verwacht dat we die best kunnen vinden. :)
<StefandeVries> Of 12 mensen voor 10
<StefandeVries> Of één voor 120
<StefandeVries> Ik denk wel dat er mensen zijn die groter bedrag kunnen en willen bijdragen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mensen mogen natuurlijk best meer bijdragen. ;) Maar het delen van lasten is een mooi uitgangspunt in een gemeenschap. Plus dat je minder afhankelijk van eenlingen wordt wanneer iemand stopt met bijdragen he.
<StefandeVries> True, maar een flinke eenmalige donatie kan een leuke VPS wellicht al een paar maanden online houden.
<StefandeVries> En er zijn ook mensen die liever niet maandelijks eeen bijdrage leveren, maar in één keer een grote 'bups'
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Jazeker, maar we willen zekerheid voor de toekomst. Een paar maanden een vps in de lucht houden kunnen we nu ook al wel als stichting. Maar een paar jaar, dat is wat nodig is.
<Rachelle> in mijn geval liever 1 bedrag per jaar
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een keer per jaar lijkt mij het uitgangspunt.
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<StefandeVries> Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik zal één van de eerste zijn die een gift overmaakt(al was het maar om m'n eigen bot te kunnen hosten). :P
<CasW> Hé Rachelle!
<StefandeVries> CasW! :D
<CasW> StefandeVries! :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> lol StefandeVries
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik gooi er meteen een mailtje uit naar het stichtingsbestuur.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kijken of we het zo kunnen gaan doen.
<StefandeVries> Zo?
<StefandeVries> op welke manier dus?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Sponsoren zoeken voor de server die jaarlijks een bedrag willen bijdragen.
<CasW> Oeh, community-server :D
<CasW> (/me toont even enthousiasme)
<RawChid> Die VPS van #! gaat em niet worden?
 * Rachelle buigt zich weer over algoritmiek en AI
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, #! reageert niet meer
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie heeft contact gezocht, maar geen respons.
<RawChid> Ack
<StefandeVries> Zonde.
<StefandeVries> Maar goed.
<StefandeVries> Huilen en weer doorgaan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een van de redenen waarom het goed is initiatieven niet te veel te laten afhangen van één persoon. Spreiden over meer mensen voorkomt zo'n geval dat er iets niet kan doorgaan als er iemand afhaakt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En de geschiedenis bewijst dat er nog wel eens vrijwilligers afhaken he. Dus daar kan je maar beter op voorhand rekening mee houden.
<StefandeVries> Geen communitydingen onderbrengen bij één vrijwilliger.
<StefandeVries> Liever bij externe partijen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. En dan wel partijen die betrouwbaar zijn. HCC bijvoorbeeld bestaat al eeuwen, die zal er niet zo een twee drie mee stoppen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Voor hosting van de community server denk ik aan Soleus. Dat is ook een club door vele mensen gedragen.
<StefandeVries> hmm, nog nooit van gehoord.
<StefandeVries> Even Google raadplegen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mijn test site voor het nieuwe forum draait op een Soleus VPS.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> www.solues.nu
<Thomas_de_Graaff> www.soleus.nu bedoel ik.
<StefandeVries> Mooie website
<StefandeVries> Mooi initiatief vooral :)
<Rachelle> ik heb wel eens contact met ze gehad. maffe mensen zech
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Op hun irc kanaal krijg je af en toe (lees regelmatig) wel wat aparte zaken voorbij ja. Links naar vrouwlijk schoon dat niet al te verborgen is vinden er geloof ik wel waardering.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En humor staat er hoog in het vaandel geloof ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Typisch techneuten taalgebruik ook. Ik snap de helft niet. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus een aantal steriotypen lijken wel te kloppen. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar wel een goed initiatief idd. En ze zijn erg behulpzaam de vrijwilligers.
<StefandeVries> Hmm, de kosten zijn niet echt laag.
<StefandeVries> Vooral de set-upkosten
<StefandeVries> Maar goed, daarom kunnen we ook bijdragen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Valt wel mee toch (kan me geen hoge kosten herinneren)?
<StefandeVries> 1 GB RAM lijkt me wel een gezond minimum
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volgens mij komen we met 512 mb een heel eind hoor. Onze main server heeft maar 512 mb...
<Rachelle> ligt eraan wat je er allemaal op wilt zetten
<Rachelle> websites met complexe DB's => 1 GB aan te raden
<StefandeVries> Een volledige Python runtime, apache(php, mysql)..
<Rachelle> dingen als capcha's vreten geheugen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk dat er veel kan met minder geheugen. Ik draai behoorlijk wat op mijn vps. LAMP, Drie drupal sites met capcha, etherpad server, agenda server. Geen probleem..
<Rachelle> Thomas_de_Graaff het hangt er ook erg vanaf hoe druk het is ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een testserver zal niet zo druk worden, per definitie..
<Rachelle> nope
<Rachelle> als ik kijk naar mijn werk : die sites vreten ram wegens de ram-disks en de capcha's
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En als het te druk mocht worden, dan wordt het wat trager, ook niet echt erg voor een test server toch.
<Rachelle> echter dan praat je ook over duizenden bezoekers per maand :p
<StefandeVries> Nou, processen die erop draaien zouden geen last moeten krijgen van andere processen die een piek beleven
<StefandeVries> Zo zie ik het dan.
<Rachelle> hoeveel kost het daar mochten we de boel moeten upgraden qua ram?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geen idee, kan je op de site wel vinden denk ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Beginnen met 512 lijkt me een goed uitgangspunt, blijkt er meer nodig, dan kan dat altijd nog gedaan worden.
<Rachelle> true  al wel qua kosten rekening ermee houden
 * StefandeVries past de code van mwanzobot aan zodanig dat de factoids niet in het RAM gehouden worden :P
<Rachelle> en zeker als je er CMS'en op gaat draaien. die zijn doorsnee niet zo lief voor de resources
<Rachelle> mijn eigen framework is op low resources geschreven (heavy traffic) en trekt nog 1 MB per request........
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Rachelle, caching doet een hoop he voor je resources. In principe kan je al het verkeer gewoon uit de cache serveren. Dan vergt een cms nauwelijk resources. De content van het www gedeelte veranderd toch niet.
<Rachelle> true bij static content Thomas_de_Graaff.  bij dynamische gaat dat verhaaltje helaas niet op
<Rachelle> ga er maar vanuit dat bijvoorbeeld drupal meer ram trekt dan die 1 MB
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het gaat voor Ubuntu-NL www gedeelte om static content. Voor de rest gebruiken we forum software of wiki.
<Rachelle> :)
<StefandeVries> En op de VPS komt denk ik niet heel veel content.
<Rachelle> maar goed ram is doorsnee niet de eerste resource waar je tegenaan loopt bij een hoster.  dat is traffic
<StefandeVries> Mwah.
<StefandeVries> dat zal ook wel meevallen, verwacht ik
<StefandeVries> Bij de VPS
<Rachelle> verwacht dat ook wel. zeker in dit land
<StefandeVries> Een IRC-bot, een webserver, paar teststies..
<StefandeVries> Komt wel goed
<Rachelle> webserver zegt niet zoveel :P eerder wat voor sites erop komen :p
<Rachelle> maar verwacht niet dat dat een probleem zal zijn
<commandoline> Rachelle: het blijven testsites, dus niet heel veel bezoekers
<StefandeVries> Als ik kijk naar wat er *nu* loopt in de community, ook op het forum, denk ik dat ik een veilige schatting maak als er hooguit 10 testsites draaien.
<StefandeVries> Tegelijkertijd
<Rachelle> hoi Snicksie
<Snicksie> hi Rachelle :)
<StefandeVries> JanC, de code van MwanzoBot is hier te vinden ter controle: lp:~stefandevries/+junk/MwanzoBotBeta
<StefandeVries> Dan kan de code op veiligheid gecontroleerd worden
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi JanC en StefandeVries
<leoquant> ik mis de bot....
<StefandeVries> De NAS van commandoline heeft het begeven, helaas :(
<StefandeVries> Waarschijnlijk uitgevallen tijdens een firmwareupgrade
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ^
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> moet dat ding hosten dan...:)
<leoquant> ach eerst windows7 inrichten
<StefandeVries> Wat?
<StefandeVries> Wie, bedoel je?
<leoquant> met DNS
<leoquant> de bot StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Er is op dit moment even geen host
<leoquant> was toch van plan een irssi servertje in te richten
<leoquant> ooit
<StefandeVries> Als de NAS van commandoline onrepareeerbaar blijkt voor 24 oktober, offer ik m'n netbook op
<leoquant> ok ツ
<leoquant> ff oefenen
<leoquant> brb
<leoquant> (zang)
<StefandeVries> Doe je best!
<StefandeVries> En doe voorzichtig! ;)
<StefandeVries> JanC, had je nog meegekregen dat ik de broncode online gezet heb? :)
<Idroy__> ey oh
<tiempjuuh_> hoi Idroy__
<Idroy__> ik ga
<Idroy__> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-20
<Idroy_> ey oh
<commandoline> hi
<Idroy_> hey
<Idroy_> DooitzeCompaq, ik heb een logo voor https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-nieuws/+members#active, kies maar welke je het beste vind, en als je iets verandert/anders wilt zien moet je het ook maar zeggen :)
<Idroy_> http://ubuntuone.com/6gxZ4JNsvfak4K5FByqdqY
<StefandeVries> Heehallo :)
<Idroy_> ey oh
<OerHeks> :-)
<StefandeVries> Leuk, zo'n tandartsafspraak.
<StefandeVries> Heb nu nog last van de verdoving -.-
<DooitzeCompaq> Idroy_ I need you at #ubuntu-nl-artwork
<Idroy_> StefandeVries, Comfortable Numb :-)
<StefandeVries> Jammer dat die verdoving gistermiddag om 16:30 werd gezet
<StefandeVries> M'n tong is nog dik :P
<Idroy_> Zo... dat is wel heel erg lang
<Idroy_> Super veel erin gespoten wss :P
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> En aan de linkerkant was-ie gisteravond al uitgewerkt, helse pijn ineens ><
<StefandeVries> Paracetamol erin en door.
<Idroy_> Wat heeft ie gedaan dan? Gewoon gaatjes gevuld?
<StefandeVries> Onderoppervlakkige gaatjes uitgeboord, en gevuld
<StefandeVries> Ik krijg altijd gaatjes van binnenuit de kiezen
<StefandeVries> En het waren er 4 links en 2 rechts -.-
<Idroy_> AH ok
<StefandeVries> Halloooo Snicksie! :D
 * StefandeVries is hyperactief; tijd voor koffie
<Snicksie> hi StefandeVries :p
<Snicksie> als je hyperactief bent heb je een overdosis
<StefandeVries> Neuh :P
<Idroy_> NOG MEER KOFFFFIIIIIEEEEE!!!!!
<StefandeVries> JAAAAA :D
<StefandeVries> En dan weer code cleanup van mwanzobot :D:DD:D:D:D:D:D:DD:D!!!!1!!11!
<Idroy_> Moet je er nog veel aan doen?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> Gewoonw at oude coderesten verwijderen
<StefandeVries> En documentatie schrijven
<StefandeVries> En misschien wat commentaar toevoegen
<Idroy_> Ah ja
<StefandeVries> En als ik zin heb, maak ik het nog zo dat kanalen bepaalde functionaliteit wel of niet kunnen hebben
<StefandeVries> Zodat in #ubuntu-nl bijvoorbeeld geen meetingmogelijkheid is.
<Idroy_> Dat is wel nice idd
<StefandeVries> Dus geen trolls die (;startmeeting ;endmeeting)^1000 kunnen doen :P
<Idroy_> ja, inderdaad
<StefandeVries> Code documenteren duurt vaak langer dan het schrijven ervan..
<Idroy_> Heb je voor de bot al hosting gevonden? Of al enig idee waar je hem op zou willen hebben?
<StefandeVries> Thoams de Graaff legt een hostingplan voor aan de raad.
<Idroy_> ok, nice :)
<StefandeVries> En anders offer ik m'n netbook op tot er een betere hostingmogelijkheid is. :)
<Idroy_> Ghehe
<Idroy_> Ik ga
<Idroy_> cya later
<commandoline> doei Idroy_
<StefandeVries> hoihoi leoquant
<leoquant> hallo
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting Testvergadering.
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 7836460555
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Testvergadering.
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log7836460555.html
* Topic unset by MwanzoBot on #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<commandoline> hmm, hier stond toch altijd wel een channel topic?
<commandoline> oh, ik zie het al :P
<StefandeVries> heb je het nog ergens staan?
<commandoline> even zien...
<commandoline> Het onderwerp voor #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<commandoline> Zonder die eerste zin dus
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<commandoline> :)
<StefandeVries> En nu even fixen.. :P
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting Testvergadering.
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 8520223968
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Testvergadering.
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log8520223968.html
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<StefandeVries> Hmm :\
<commandoline> het werkt alleen als jij op bent :P
<StefandeVries> Hmm, nee.
<StefandeVries> Dat is toeval.
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting Topic
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 4607029882
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Topic
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log4607029882.html
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<StefandeVries> Laatste bèta van MwanzoBot is online!
<StefandeVries> bzr branch lp:~stefandevries/+junk/MwanzoBotBeta2
<StefandeVries> in een terminal om te downloaden
<StefandeVries> Aan allen die Python kunnen/kennen: zoek de code door, en laat me gevonden bugs weten! :)
<commandoline> oftewel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefandevries/+junk/MwanzoBotBeta2/files
<commandoline> oftewel :P
<commandoline> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefandevries/+junk/MwanzoBotBeta2/view/head:/MwanzoBotV2.py
<StefandeVries> w/e :p
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> jow
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<StefandeVries> Al een end op weg met big code clean-up :P
<Idroy_> mooi :)
<JanC> misschien handig om de config in een config-file te stoppen ook
<JanC> handig om geen wachtwoorden in bzr te moeten zetten ;)
<StefandeVries> Die haal ik ook uit de code voor ik het upload
<StefandeVries> Mja
<StefandeVries> Eén keer vergeten.
<StefandeVries> Stom, stom, stom, maar helaas.
<commandoline> je kan ook ontwikkelen met een andere nick (JFLbot-dev i.p.v. JFLbot doe ik)
<commandoline> chanserv info JFL
<JanC> commandoline: dan kan je het nog altijd vergeten natuurlijk
<commandoline> JanC: nou, niet als je dus gewoon met die nick ontwikkelt.
<StefandeVries> En die dus niet registreert
<JanC> dan kan je identify ook niet testen
<StefandeVries> Die hoef je maar een keer te testen
<StefandeVries> Daar gaat als het eenmaal werkt niets meer aan fout.
<commandoline> Identify doe je op server niveau, da's één commando dat je naar de server stuurt.
<JanC> "famous last words"
<StefandeVries> Hoezo, JanC?
<commandoline> nou ja, het kan idd fout gaan :P
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Al je code kan fout gaan
<StefandeVries> Dat merk je snel genoeg tijdens het debuggen.
<JanC> niet een bug per sé, maar waarom die "Instance =" ?
<StefandeVries> Omdat er een instantie van IRC moet zijn om te kunnen verbinden..?
<StefandeVries> In feite zou je ook kunnen zeggen dat IRC en MwanzoBotAdmin geen klasse hoeven te zijn, per se.
<StefandeVries> Maar dat, tsja, 'is nu eenmaal zo'.
<StefandeVries> Mind dat de code die nu nog online staat, op sommige plekken al weer verschilt van hoe het nu is.
<JanC> StefandeVries: als je die "Instance =" weglaat werkt dat ook, lijkt me?
<StefandeVries> Nee,
<StefandeVries> dan ontstaat er namelijk geen klasseinstantie van IRC() en wordt de bot niet gestart
<JanC> wel "IRC()" laten staan natuurlijk
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dit is explicieter
<StefandeVries> Meer Pythonic
<commandoline> Hehe, leuk bedacht :P
<StefandeVries> Of in het Engels: dodged a bullet there :P
<JanC> misschien moet je ook bedenken waarom je een class instance een naam geeft maar die verder niet gebruikt  ;)
<StefandeVries> Mag ik je één ding vragen: waarom die ;)?
<StefandeVries> Waarom je 'm een naam geeft..tsja.
<StefandeVries> Waarom niet? Wat is eht verschil op runtimelevel?
<StefandeVries> Genoeg om performance te kosten of op te leveren?
<StefandeVries> En wat is het verschil op codeniveau? Een assignment. Meer niet.
<commandoline> niet significant, er gebeurt wel wat anders. Voor de leesbaarheid is het misschien idd beter om die instance weg te laten
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik vind dit echt spijkers op laag water zoeken, met alle respect voor jullie.
<JanC> ik zou die hele class weghalen (of nooit gemaakt hebben), maar goed
<JanC> StefandeVries: ik zei ook dat het geen bug is, het maakt je code alleen onnodig complex
<StefandeVries> Ik vind mijn code niet complex.
<StefandeVries> maar dat komt misschien doordat ik 't zelf geschreven heb.
<JanC> "minder simpel dan nodig"   ;)
<StefandeVries> Ook dat niet
<StefandeVries> En op mij komen die ;) een beetje kleinerend over, btw.
<JanC> die IRC class is in feite gewoon twee functies, waarvan de eerste de tweede één keer aanroept op het einde, en that's it
<JanC> het kan misschien ooit nuttig zijn als die op meerdere servers moet inloggen
<StefandeVries> Dan zou ik aan de constructor wel de nodige data moeten meegeven, maar soit, dat is logisch.
<JanC> ik zou het starten van die mainloop ook niet doen vanuit de __init__()
<JanC> maar misschien is dat persoonlijke voorkeur
<StefandeVries> Maar via de instantie?
<StefandeVries> Het doet precies hetzelfde.
<JanC> Instance.mainLoop() of zo idd. (als je toch een class wil gebruiken)
<JanC> het is duidelijker, en flexibeler
<StefandeVries> Het is misschien ongebruikelijk, maar..nogmaals..ik zie niet hoe het de werking of de veiligheid van de bot verandert.
<StefandeVries> Over IRC en MwanzoBotAdmin heb je wel gelijk
<StefandeVries> Dat moet anders kunnen
<StefandeVries> Of: korter.
<JanC> StefandeVries: als ik het goed begrijp kunnen alleen channel ops bot op worden?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<JanC> of die vast in de lijst zitten dan?
<StefandeVries> Standaard ben ik bot op
<JanC> of zit er nog ergens anders een manier in?
<StefandeVries> En ik kan mensen toevoegen en verwijderen
<JanC> oh, right
<JanC> ik moet eens de IRC RFC's gaan lezen voor ik verder lees ook  :P
<StefandeVries> Wie weet. Ik weet niet hoe bekend je ermee bent.
<JanC> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefandevries/+junk/MwanzoBotBeta2/view/head:/MwanzoBotV2.py#L209 --> daar heb je een race condition met de reële wereld
<StefandeVries> Ah, de randint aanroep
<JanC> mensen moeten hun ops-aanbod aanvaarden voor je een volgende aanbod doet?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Bij een nieuw aanbod wordt er weer een nieuwe integer gegenereerd
<StefandeVries> En weer naar de aspirant-botop gestuurd
<JanC> stel je biedt ops aan aan mij en voor ik terugmessage biedt je dat ook aan aan commandoline, dan werkt mijn "geheime sleutel" niet meer?
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt.
<JanC> verder wil je misschien ook een vorm van "salting" gebruiken
<StefandeVries> een prepended/appended iets
<StefandeVries> Hoezo?
<JanC> op sommige systemen is je random seed gebaseerd op je systeemtijd, en die is min of meer wel te raden...
<JanC> (eigenlijk kan je dan nog beter niet elke keer re-seeden)
<JanC> niet dat ik verwacht dat dat nu meteen een probleem zal worden voor de mwanzo/ubuntu-nl bot (te weinig te verdienen ermee)
<StefandeVries> Eigenlijk hoef je nergens expliciet te reseeden
<StefandeVries> Dat wordt gedaan bij import
<StefandeVries> Praktisch gezien: als de bot start.
<JanC> die tijd is ook bij benadering gekend (al is het wel minder nauwkeurig)
<StefandeVries> Dan moet je op een seconde kunnen kijken
<JanC> je zal enkele tienduizenden keren moeten proberen ja
<JanC> of een miljoen keer misschien
<StefandeVries> Reëel genoeg om een probleem te zijn?
<JanC> niet voor deze bot voor wat die nu gebruikt gaat worden
<JanC> tenzij iemand wil bewijzen dat het kan
<StefandeVries> Ook moet je net weten wat het controlecommando is.
<JanC> (buiten de eer is er relatief weinig mee te verdienen)
<StefandeVries> Goed, dat kan je uit de source opmaken, natuurlijk.
<JanC> right  ☺
<StefandeVries> Maar..nah. Sorry.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga wel even al die tussentijdse seeds weghalen
<JanC> als urandom gebruikt wordt is er niet meteen een probleem
<JanC> als je OS dat ondersteunt (wat meestal geen probleem is)
<StefandeVries> Ik kan niet met zekerheid zeggen dat dat zo is, dus de import-seed blijft als enige staan.
<StefandeVries> Dan zijn de generated ints afhankelijk van die tijd en niet van een seconde of minder ervoor
<JanC> anyway, ik ga verder eten klaarmaken en eten en voetbal kijken  ☺
<StefandeVries> Have fun ;)
<StefandeVries> wb leoquant :)
<leoquant> allo allo
<Snicksie> geen commentaar bij je bot StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Nope
<Snicksie> ok
<StefandeVries> Ik raak sowieso de MwanzoBotAdmin en IRC klassen kwijt
<StefandeVries> Wordt allemaal 'gewoon' imperatief
<Snicksie> kwijtraken als in?
<Snicksie> k zal zo even zien he :p
<Snicksie> ik heb ook ooit een botje gemaakt
<StefandeVries> Kwijtraken als in schrappen wegens eigenlijk overbodig
<Snicksie> ok :)
<Snicksie> misschien dat je wat gemakkelijker methoden kan maken :)
<StefandeVries> Dat heeft niet veel zin
<StefandeVries> De klasseinstanties eigenlijk al te ver met elkaar verweven om nog van zinnige OOP te spreken.
<Snicksie> zoals een changetopic methode
<StefandeVries> waren*
<Snicksie> gwn restarten van scratch
<Snicksie> en dan gwn wat wel werkt inkapselen in methoden
<Snicksie> refactoren :D
<commandoline> Ik wil graag een testles doen in Just For Learning met meer mensen dan alleen ikzelf (en zo nu en dan StefandeVries of CasW). Iedereen die even wil helpen is welkom in ##PyTest én in ##PyTest-klas.
<Snicksie> k wil er best bij helpen :p
<Snicksie> k ken wel ni zo veel van python, maar ik kijk wel even mee :)
<StefandeVries> Niet nodig, maar toch bedankt ;)
<leoquant> commandoline, ik ben er nu
<leoquant> wel op een schoon systeem, zonder howto
<commandoline> leoquant: in ##PyTest en ##PyTest-klas graag
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> howto is niet nodig, ik draai de server op mijn computer
<commandoline> en heb een poort open zodat jullie kunnen meegenieten :P
<StefandeVries> leoquant, meer over MwanzoBot later
<leoquant> oki
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping.
<leoquant> pong
<StefandeVries> JanC heeft me een aantal tips gegeven nadat hij de broncode van mwanzobot gezien had.
<leoquant> en, het moet anders?
<StefandeVries> Het duurt een paar daagjes voor alles weer 100% operationeel is, maar voor de 24e sowieso
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ja.
<StefandeVries> maar geen grote wijzigingen
<StefandeVries> meer structuur dan inhoud :)
<leoquant> main task?
<leoquant> meeting bot?
<StefandeVries> meeting, factoids
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> flooding protection?
<leoquant> chanserv voor he...:)
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Laat die het maar doen ;)
<leoquant> bedankt voor al het werk
<StefandeVries> Of ik maak nog een FloodBot. :P
<StefandeVries> Het is leuk tijdsverdrijf, leoquant. En ik maak mezelf nuttig.
<leoquant> zeer ツ
<JanC> StefandeVries: de potentiële problemen waar ik tot nu toe op gewezen heb zijn niet zo heel ernstig hé
<JanC> meer dingen die beter kunnen IMO
<StefandeVries> Die overbodige klassen gaan er hoe dan ook uit.
<JanC> klassen zijn vooral handig op het oment dat je meerdere instances van hetzelfde nodig hebt
<JanC> of als je bepaalde zaken logisch wil afschermen van elkaar
<JanC> (in Java, C++, C# en zo trachten ze dat ook fysiek af te schermen)
<StefandeVries> Nou.
<StefandeVries> Als ik dit nog wil fixen, ben ik beter uit als ik de logica herschrijf.
<StefandeVries> Dat wordt een leuke vakantie.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga, tot morgen!
<commandoline> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jfl-developers/justforlearning/Development/files <- voor eventueel geïnteresseerden.
<Idroy_> ey oh
<commandoline> hoi Idroy_
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb je mijn mailtje ontvangen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/NieuweWebsite/screenshots
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep, ik ben net pas thuis, hele dag op de NLUUG conferentie geweest.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Heb ze meteen even op de wiki gezet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. :)
<Idroy_> Geen probleem :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ziet er goed uit he, het forum.!
<Idroy_> Yep, inderdaad :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal eens met Gimp gaan spelen om te kijken of er iets met die menubalken is te doen.
<Idroy_> Ik ben benieuwd :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> O, ik had de wiki nog niet gesaved..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nu staan ze er als het goed is op de screenshot.
<Idroy_> Ah ja, ik zie het :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De menuitems van de screenshot, daarbij is er een beheerder ingelogd?
<Idroy_> Yep
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus beheer en moderatie vallen bij normale leden weg, de rest is gelijk?
<Idroy_> ik zal wel even kijken :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volgens mij is er dan niet zoveel anders dan bij smf1 aan menu items toch?
<Idroy_> Oh... kan niet :P, kan me niet uitloggen, heeft Ronnie er per ongeluk uit gesloopt :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> lol
<Ronnie> oops
<Idroy_> Mss, werkt geschiedenis wissen... :P
<Ronnie> ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat is nog eens ledenbinding!
<Ronnie> cookie verwijderen helpt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nu nog er voor zorgen dat ze niet naar andere sites verder kunnen browsen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :D
<Idroy_> Maak je een webbrowser in Ubuntu-nl.org
<Idroy_> Als dat kan...
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> Als gast dan verandert er qua balken niet veel (de vormgeving dan) Enige wat verandert is wat in die bovenste balk staat
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, duidelijk.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ga nu even chillen, hele dag op de beurs, conferentie gestaan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> laters
<Idroy_> En met lid ook
<Idroy_> Ok
<Idroy_> cya
<JanC> Thomas_de_Graaff: Ubuntu-stand ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, LPI Nederland stand
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ubuntu was dit jaar niet uitgenodigd.
<JanC> ow, LPI  :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep, daar beman ik vaker stands voor.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan hebben de echte LPI mannen wat meer speelruimte.
 * JanC is niet zo onder de indruk van LPI, maar goed
<JanC> er is weinig andere keus als je een linux-papiertje wil
<JanC> behalve distro-specifieke dan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. genoeg keus hoor.
<JanC> vroeger was LPI alleszins ook behoorlijk distro-specifiek, dat is wel gebeterd vziw
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geen idee. Ik vind LPI een prima initiatief.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ze zijn in Nederland ook hard aan het werk in het onderwijs.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zo is er een convenenant met onderwijsorganisaties op mbo niveau gesloten voor Linux aanbod in het programma.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daar ben ik toch wel van onder de indruk hoor.
<JanC> het probleem met linux-papiertjes is dat ze (net als Windows-papiertjes) kennis voor bepaalde pakketten testen, en niet de kennis van het onderliggende systeem
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Sja, je kan certificering niet afrekenen op wat het niet doet he.
<JanC> dat is in het onderwijs overigens ook vaak ene probleem  ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan is het glas altijd half leeg.
<JanC> het is een probleem als het een monocultuur kweekt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je kan op vele manieren naar zaken kijken. Sommige mensen zien overal problemen.
 * JanC was op school altijd fan van openboek-examens
<JanC> of in de moderne tijd: open-internet-examens  ;)
<JanC> (dat bestond toen nog niet)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben vooral een voorstander van open boek tentamens waarbij je toch niets aan het boek hebt. :D
<JanC> met het boek/internet alleen kom je er inderdaad niet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Anders wordt het gewoon wie er het best kan googlen.
<JanC> als je vooraf niet begrepen hebt waar het over gaat
<JanC> ze zijn wel handig als geheugensteuntje
<JanC> of om een detail te vinden dat je net niet wist
<JanC> of om een nog betere oplossing te vinden dan je in de klas leerde  :P
<JanC> maar als je niet begrijpt waar het over gaat, wel, good luck
<JanC> je krijgt uiteraard geen week tijd om je boek voor de eerste keer te lezen  ;)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-21
<tiempjuuh> hoi DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> hay hay tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> DooitzeCompaq=Dooitze de Jong?
<DooitzeCompaq> Jep
<DooitzeCompaq> DooitzeCompaq is mijn computer
<tiempjuuh> oké
<tiempjuuh> een compaq misschien?
<Idroy_> ey oh
<CasW> Let's go!
<leoquant> hee lordnoid
<leoquant> welke ircclient gebruik jij op windows7?
<Idroy_> ik gebruik xchat-wdk
<leoquant> wat is wdk?
<Idroy_> weet ik ook niet
<Idroy_> maar het werkt wel, en er zit geen trial op, in tegenstelling tot de normale xchat
<leoquant> gewone xchat is betaalversie
<Idroy_> wdk = windows driver kit
<leoquant> en een gehackte versie vraag om python
<Idroy_> http://code.google.com/p/xchat-wdk/downloads/detail?name=XChat-WDK%201496-6.exe&can=2&q=
<leoquant> bedankt ik kijk even
<leoquant> hmm de uploaders naam klinkt zo bekend :/
<leoquant> ik hou het op icechat
<leoquant> mirc snap ik niet
<leoquant> ook betaal prop. versie
<StefandeVries> Hallo Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo
<Rachelle> hoi Thomas_de_Graaff
<erkan^> wat betekent tussen 100 en 110 van IQ?
<erkan^> hey leoquant
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-22
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hee!
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het? :)
<Snicksie> hi :p
<timo__> hoi leoquant
<StefandeVries> Nou, jongens, dit wordt 'm niet hoor.
<StefandeVries> Tijd om de branch voor MwanzoBot weer te downloaden, want de code weer naar niet-OOP omschrijven duurt veel te lang en levert alleen maar weer bugs op
<commandoline> was je dat helemaal aan het doen dan? :o
<StefandeVries> Bij wijze van test ja, maar ik merkte 1) geen performanceverschil en 2) de code werd één grote uncluttered mess.
<commandoline> ok, kon je dan vertraging merken bij die bot :P?
<StefandeVries> Het klassesysteem dat MwanzoBot had en nu weer heeft blijkt voor mij bij ander inzien het beste te werken
 * commandoline niet
<commandoline> ok :)
<StefandeVries> En om ook JanC tevreden te houden gebruik ik nu Instance.mainLoop() en geef ik de serverparameters(hostname, port, nick, identity, real name) aan de constructor ervan door, zodat de klasse IRC zinvol is. :P
<commandoline> da's op zich wel een mooie verbetering :)
<commandoline> zeker omdat je dan in de toekomst mocht je dat willen de instellingen in een config file kan zetten :)
<commandoline> en ik doe idd ook altijd eerst instance aanmaken en dan run(), exec_() of hoe die method ook heet aanroepen
<commandoline> maar dat blijft een kwestie van smaak, maakt niet zoveel uit.
<StefandeVries> Je kunt de mainLoop nu op commando aanroepen, maar als dat niet gebeurt voor de eerste PING word je van het netwerk geknikkerd, om het maar even zo te zeggen
<StefandeVries> Nadeel is wel dat de laatste code, in de branch, nog niet de nieuwe stringjoins heeft. Dat wordt weer scrollen :P
<commandoline> :P
<StefandeVries> os, codecs en string uit de imports halen.
<StefandeVries> Ruimt lekker op :)
<JanC> StefandeVries: waarom maak je je connectie dan ook in de __init__() als dat een probleem is?  ;)
<StefandeVries> Dat is geen probleem ;)
<Snicksie> gwn een flag zetten als de ping gedaan is :p
<StefandeVries> Of gewoon de perfect werkende code laten zoals hij/zij is.
<JanC> je aanpassingen nog niet naar LP gepusht?
<StefandeVries> Perfect..kan altijd beter, natuurlijk.
<StefandeVries> Nee, nog niet.
<StefandeVries> Ah, in deze versie staan nog de random.seed() aanroepen
<StefandeVries> Eruit gehaald.
<commandoline> je zou idd een run method kunnen maken die zeg maar de init vervangt en daarna de mainloop start.
<commandoline> maar goed, het werkt nu :P
<StefandeVries> commandoline, en wat zou daar de toegevoegde of betere waarde van zijn?
<commandoline> nou, dat die class dus nog flexibeler wordt. Maar dat kan best wachten totdat die class flexibeler moet worden gebruikt wat mij betreft :)
<StefandeVries> Yeah, and I don't see that happening in the near future.
<commandoline> precies :P
<StefandeVries> commandoline, kan je even naar ##PyTest komen?
<commandoline> done
<StefandeVries> Iemand hier?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ja
<StefandeVries> Oh, sorry
<StefandeVries> Dank je, maar het is al goed :)
<StefandeVries> JanC, ping?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-23
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, allen
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<StefandeVries> heej Timo
<StefandeVries> of Guest77002 :P
<OerHeks> awesome
<Guest77002> wtf
<tiempjuuh> beter
<StefandeVries> Wat gebeurde er? :p
<tiempjuuh> de verbinding viel (zoals gewoonlijk) weer eens weg, en dan blijft je nickname actief met een timeout van 5 minuten
<tiempjuuh> En toen werd ik guest nog wat
<tiempjuuh> maar die timeout is voorbij en ik ben weer tiempjuuh
<StefandeVries> Jeej :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> StefandeVries allo
<StefandeVries> Als het goed is, is MwanzoBot final beta beschikbaar
<StefandeVries> Wacht even hoor.
<StefandeVries> Hier is de readme/handleiding: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefandevries/+junk/MwanzoBotFB/view/head:/README :)
<leoquant> ok
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-15
<hannie> trijntje, ping
<trijntje> hey hannie
<trijntje> ik ben even 2 min weg rebooten, mn pc heeft kuren
<hannie> trijntje, ok
<trijntje> ben ik weer
<hannie> trijntje, wil je komen naar
<hannie> #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<hannie> trijntje, lukt het?
<Timo> CasW: http://link.marktplaats.nl/605478543 Waarschijnlijk alleen een reflash nodig? Wellicht leuk als klooitoestel (en met toetsenbordje) ipv die Sony van je? :P
<commandoline> was er vandaag vergadering?
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 5878288708481
<commandoline> ja dus :)
<leoquant> wie is er aanwezig? ツ
<leoquant> o/
<commandoline> o/
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ?
<Luckiboy> 0/
<StefandeVries> o/
<leoquant> Timo, ?
<leoquant> thx guys
<leoquant> ;topic notulen
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: notulen
<leoquant> doe ik
<leoquant> ;action notulen doet leoquant
<MwanzoBot> Actiepunt: notulen doet leoquant
<commandoline> mooi :)
<leoquant> ;topic werven nieuwe leden
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: werven nieuwe leden
<leoquant> ik heb hier niets op te zeggen, jullie?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het idee dat mensen die de weg willen vinden, de weg ook vinden.
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ? jij?
<Luckiboy> Nee, eigenlijk ook niets, gaat prima op deze manier denk ik
<Timo> o/
<leoquant> ja StefandeVries
<Luckiboy> ha Timo
<commandoline> gewoon doorgaan waar we mee bezig zijn idd
<leoquant> mooi:)
<Timo> gaat prima zo inderdaad, niks aan toe te voegen
<Timo> hoewel...
<leoquant> ;topic workshops
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: workshops
<Timo> oh te laat
<Timo> :P
<leoquant> Timo, doe maar
<Timo> nou ja
<leoquant> vertel
<Timo> er zijn weer een aantal actieve leden op het forum
<Timo> misschien zouden we die voorzichtig kunnen benaderen?
<Timo> ze lijken wel gedreven om iets toe te willen voegen
<leoquant> via pm's?
<Timo> bijvoorbeeld
<Luckiboy> Wie heb je in je gedachten, Timo? Ik kom er niet zo 123 op
<leoquant> maar wie beslist welke leden?
<Timo> even kijken hoe hij ook weer heet
<leoquant> bloom?
<Luckiboy> Bloom is al aardig lang actief, toch?
<leoquant> femke?
<Timo> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/profile/?area=summary;u=28794
<leoquant> ja klopt
<Timo> die bijvoorbeeld
<Timo> en er was er nog een
<leoquant> die benadering gaat via 1 persoon uiteraard
<leoquant> anders staat het slordig
<leoquant> vanuit mwanzo bedoel ik
<Timo> nee, die vind ik zo snel niet
<leoquant> bloom en femke kunnen we vragen
<leoquant> nop
<Timo> Bloom en Femke zijn al aardig actief
<Timo> als die extra willen bijdragen kennen ze de kanalen
<leoquant> vind ik ook
<leoquant> Timo, zoek nog even uit welke leden ok?
<leoquant> goed?
<Timo> ik heb nog wel eens PB contact met Femke en ze heeft buiten Ubuntu ook nog een heel druk leven, ze vindt helpen op het forum al genoeg :)
<leoquant> mail ze via de list
<Timo> is goed leoquant
<leoquant> thx Timo
<Timo> mailen of PB'en?
<leoquant> pm graag
<Timo> ik kan niet bij alle e-mail adressen namelijk
<Timo> oké
<StefandeVries> Zo veel mogelijk via de officiële kanalen lijkt me zo.
<leoquant> workshops nu
<leoquant> ik doe ufw
<leoquant> en plan een datum hiervoor
<leoquant> binnenkort
<StefandeVries> Mooi, leoquant. Een goed onderwerp, dunkt me.
<leoquant> en maak lawaai dat die workshop komt
<Timo> ik wil wel VM's doen
<leoquant> Timo, super
<leoquant> plan het in
<leoquant> en maak lawaai
<Timo> :)
<Luckiboy> Ik zou nog wel weer iets met de wiki gaan doen, maar dan mss meer over de inhoud van een artikel en niet de syntax
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> Luckiboy, uitstekend en leuk
 * commandoline heeft het de komende tijd wat druk, dus ik beloof nu eerst niets ;)
<leoquant> commandoline, gelijk heb je
<Timo> Luckiboy: je vorige workshop trok veel mensen, dus een vervolg lijkt me een uitstekend idee!
<leoquant> goed dat je het meldt
<Luckiboy> Maar daar moet ik mss eerst eens op het forum peilen of daar interesse voor is
<commandoline> is het misschien een idee om ook eens te inventariseren wat zeg forumleden graag voor workshops zouden willen zien?
<leoquant> klopty Luckiboy
<StefandeVries> Hier nog zo'n overbezette agenda tot en met december, dus sorry..
<leoquant> commandoline, goed
<leoquant> dat hebben we wel gedaan he
<leoquant> vorig jaar
<leoquant> dit jaar ook doen?
<commandoline> hmm, zal niet zo heel veel veranderd zijn neem ik aan :P
<Timo> commandoline: goed idee
<Timo> leoquant: heb je een linkje naar die peiling?
<commandoline> ik wist niet (meer) dat we dat toen ook gedaan hadden
<leoquant> : action leoquant: inventariseren wat zeg forumleden graag voor workshops zouden willen zien?
<leoquant> momentje
<Luckiboy> Lijkt me ok, ik had het ook al gemeld op de sticky maar een appart topic is een goed idee
<Luckiboy> sorry type niet zo snel :P
<leoquant> kan het niet terug vinden, maar het het is gedaan
<leoquant> doe het nu weer
<leoquant> een interesse poll
<leoquant> ok?
<StefandeVries> +1
<Luckiboy> +1
<leoquant> ;action leoquant maakt een interesse poll
<MwanzoBot> Actiepunt: leoquant maakt een interesse poll
<Timo> top
<leoquant> ;topiv wvvttk
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ;topic wvvttk
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: wvvttk
<leoquant> ik heb niets
<Luckiboy> Ik ook niet
<StefandeVries> Keep it flowing. \o/
 * commandoline ook niet
<leoquant> thx guys!
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log5878288708481.html
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Regelmatig worden hier workshops georganiseerd. Zie ook !workshops
<commandoline> jij bedankt voor het voorzitten :)
<Timo> :)
<leoquant> zeer kleine moeite ツ
<Timo> wat commandoline zegt :)
<Luckiboy> Goede vergadering voor instap
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> mwanzobot doet alles
<leoquant> \o/
<commandoline> een vergadering in een kwartiertje, dat hebben we wel eens slechter gehad :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> we zijn doeners denk ik....
<StefandeVries> Wat me opvalt is dat er voornamelijk mensen van <= 18 zijn. :P
<Luckiboy> Ik ben blij ik had niet de hele vergadering de tijd, moet alweer gaan... :P
<Luckiboy> Tot ziens allen!
<r0n__> Sorry dat ik te laat was .....
<Timo> dag Luckiboy !
<leoquant> doeg!
<StefandeVries> o/
<leoquant> r0n__, geeft niet
<Timo> geen probleem r0n__
<Timo> veel te druk met het Forum hè ;)
<leoquant> maar het tempo ligt hoog
<r0n__> Timo, je had gelijk !
<leoquant> RawChid, zeer bedankt voor de mwanzo wiki!!!!!!!!!!
<leoquant> top
<leoquant> mooi werk
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-16
<leoquant> Rachelle, draai jij ook windows 7?
<leoquant> zo ja, welke sec. tools raad je mij aan/gebruik je zelf?
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<Rachelle> alleen voor test-doeleinden
<Rachelle> of te wel daar staat bijna niks op
<leoquant> ok geen firewall?
<Rachelle> alleen het standaard spul
<Rachelle> ik werk doorsnee op linux he
<leoquant> ja, hier ook. maar ik ga windows straks meer gebruiken
<leoquant> nu loopt er de windows firewall, + een anti virus prog
<Rachelle> you are asking it on the wrong girl ;)
<Rachelle> als je me nu vroeg hoe je X op arch installeerd of zo oke ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> terug naar google...:P
<Rachelle> uhu
<Rachelle> het enigste reden waarom ik uberhaupt nog een windhoos VM heb is dat vermaalde IE
<Rachelle> hoi lordnoid
<StefandeVries> CasW! :D
<CasW> StefandeVries! :D
<hannie> leoquant, 1000x excuses dat ik de vergadering vergeten was
<leoquant> hallo hannie geen probleem
<hannie> Zijn er nog schokkende dingen gebeurd/
<leoquant> nee, wat workshops besproken
<commandoline> nee, we waren binnen een kwartiertje klaar :)
<leoquant> de notulen moeten nog geplaatst
<hannie> mooi zo.
<leoquant> maar die staan op een mobiel platform.
<hannie> Redmar en ik zijn gestrikt voor een praatje over VT tijdens de open Week
<commandoline> ah, dus daar ging dat over (-classroom-backstage)
<hannie> commandoline, idd
<leoquant> in het AEngels hannie ?
<leoquant> -a
<hannie> yes
<hannie> Als het een succes wordt moeten we het ook hier in nl doen
<leoquant> wil je heel veel lawaai maken dat jullie dit doen?!
<hannie> jaaa
<leoquant> mooi!
<hannie> De open Week wordt door mensen over de hele wereld bezocht. ik ben benieuwd
<leoquant> wie heeft jullie benaderd?
<hannie> josé Antonio Rey
<leoquant> dat klinkt goed, ik ken hem/haar niet. maar wat een "eer".
<hannie> Het vindt plaats op donderdag 25 october
<hannie> ik zoek ff het linkje op
<leoquant> ok
<hannie> <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/quantal/Timetable>.
<hannie> 15:00 CEST
<leoquant> Ubuntu Translations Teams - hannie, trijntje
<leoquant> is genoteerd
<hannie> ja, dat is m
<hannie> en vrijdag houden we een praatje over de manual
<hannie> on air
<leoquant> wat is dat on air?
<Luckiboy> via webcam toch?
<leoquant> ah
<hannie> via google heb ik me laten vertellen
<hannie> moet ik nog uitzoeken
<leoquant> google+?
<hannie> On-Air! sessions are Google hangout On Air, which means you'll be on a
<hannie> live broadcast speaking to people (literally).
<leoquant> jullie komen na de Grote Baas zie ik
<hannie> ha, is dat een voor- of een nadeel?
<leoquant> <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/quantal/Timetable>
<leoquant> voordeel!
<leoquant> er zijn heel wat vragen te stellen aan Hem
<leoquant> dus veel publiek, neem ik aan
<hannie> Ik hoop dst mensen daarna nog blijven hangen
<leoquant> ja joh, de hele ubuntu-nl club in ieder geval he
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> Ay, dan moeten we zeker ons best doen
<leoquant> fan club feitelijk
<hannie> Ik ga blozen ;)
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> ik ga iets doen/helpen bij de kook
<leoquant> tot later
<hannie> eet ze!
<hannie> tot kijk
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ping
<StefandeVries> o/
<leoquant> allo, is je irc punt voldoende behandeld door de raad?
<StefandeVries> Ik vermoed van wel.
<StefandeVries> Het wachten is op mij.
<leoquant> anders moet je het via de mailing list ofzo nog eens proberen?
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> ik had je gepingd afgelopen meeting
<RawChid> Goede avond
<leoquant> dan wachten we verder op je ツ
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat zag ik te laat.
<leoquant> RawChid, hoi
<RawChid> Ik lees dat er wat worksjops in het verschiet liggen :)
<leoquant> sjoppen dus
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> zal ik jullie een geheim vertellen?
<leoquant> ik heb iets gekocht
<StefandeVries> Nee toch.
<leoquant> een internet sec. suite LOL
<leoquant> 50 euro naar de kloten
<leoquant> norton voor linux kwam voorbij in de sjopping lens
<leoquant> en voila
<trijntje> en nu maar hopen dat canonical 10% krijgt ;)
<leoquant> hihi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-17
<leoquant> hhhh
<leoquant> hallo gast
<Guest87602> ha leo
<Guest87602> hoe ist
<Guest87602> ik ben nieuw linux gebruiker
<leoquant> tja goed
<Guest87602> ok
<Guest87602> he vraagje
<leoquant> uh...
<Guest87602> weet jij hoe ik die flashplayer aan de gang krijgt
<Guest87602> kan niks zien geen filmpje etc etc
<leoquant> support==>ubuntu-nl=#ubuntu-nl
<Guest87602> ja en dan weten ze daar hoe en of wat ?
<leoquant>  /j #ubuntu-nl :)
<StefandeVries> Daar zit Guest87602 al. ;)
<leoquant> ja!
<leoquant> ok
<Guest87602> ok dacht dat jij misschien iets wist er van
<Guest87602> ha stefan
<leoquant> misschien maar ik ben bust :/
<Guest87602> wat is bust ?
<leoquant> busy oops
<Guest87602> ok aha
<Guest87602> lol
<leoquant> lol
<Guest87602> jij een idee stefan ?
<StefandeVries> Als ik een idee had gehad, had ik het je laten weten in #ubuntu-nl
<Guest87602> ok
<Guest87602> ja ik hoorde nix
<Guest87602> dacht ff hoppe
<Guest87602> maar goed jij ook geen idee dus
<Guest87602> :(
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<leoquant> jammer..
<Guest87602> ben 1 dag linux gebruiker
<StefandeVries> En latenw e het in #ubuntu-nl houden vanaf nu. ;)
<Guest87602> lol
<Guest87602> jaja ik zwijg
<Guest87602> haha
<Guest87602> zal het niet door melden
<Guest87602> maar wat is mwanzo is dat ook een linux soort ?
<leoquant> nee
<Guest87602> ok
<Guest87602> nog tips wat ik zekers moet installen op pc ivm linux
<leoquant> tis een gevaarlijke groep mensern
<Guest87602> oh jee danger
<Guest87602> spooky
<leoquant> men bant hier snel...:/
<Guest87602> amytiville muziek hoor ik al
<StefandeVries> Muahaha.
<leoquant> Guest87602 ik ken je
<Guest87602> vertel
<leoquant> uiteraard andere nick
<Guest87602> ja vanmiddag was ik hier ook al
<Guest87602> welke nick ?
<leoquant> maar ik ga verder prutsen met windows
<leoquant> brrr
<Guest87602> vertel leo
<Guest87602> welke nick
<Guest87602> tromgeroffel
<leoquant> iets japans
<Guest87602> trompetgeschal
<Guest87602> aha
<Guest87602> sudoki
<Guest87602> of zoiets
<leoquant> juist!
<Guest87602> lol
<Guest87602> zou best kunnen
<Guest87602> heb al zoveel commands terminal gedaan
<Guest87602> misschien was wel van jouw dat progje
<Guest87602> lol
<Guest87602> werkt nog niet
<Guest87602> :(
<Guest87602> voor die flashplayer
<Guest87602> en heb me rot gezocht op google
<Guest87602> maar goed er komt vast wel een aardige dame die het me uitlegt ooit
<Guest87602> trijntje ben jij er ?
<StefandeVries> Guest87602: als trijntje er is zie je dat vanzelf in #ubuntu-nl. ;)
<Guest87602> ok
<Guest87602> zal ff kijken
<Guest87602> tnx
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-19
<exalt> !over
<MwanzoBot> Meer informatie over wat wij hier doen, kan je vinden op deze webpagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<inktvis75> hi all
<inktvis75> gisteren met Oerheks er over gehad, dat mijn werkgever wellicht bereid zou zijn om een ubuntu-release party te organiseren
<OerHeks> middagjes
<OerHeks> :-)
<inktvis75> :)
<inktvis75> mijn werkgever is idd bereid om een release party te hosten
<inktvis75> momenteel wordt gekeken naar een goede datum
<OerHeks> mooi mooi, bijzonder aardig van je werkgever
<inktvis75> ik denk dat de volgorde is, dat zodra ik datum weet, dat aanmeld op ubuntuparty.nl ?
<OerHeks> goede datum, doordeweeks of weekend ?
<OerHeks> Overigens, in dit kanaal zitten de bijdragers voor Ubuntu, ik dacht dat commandoline/thomasdegraafzo'n beetje over de party's gaan
<inktvis75> de kans is groot dat we het of op woensdag doen of op een zaterdag
 * commandoline niet. Thomas zit wel in het promotieteam
<OerHeks> Ik haal alleen het visje binnen, commandoline .. leuke woordspeling
<OerHeks> .. en help graag mee, natuurlijk, Gouda is een prima plek midden in het land
<commandoline> ok, ok :P
<inktvis75> :)
<inktvis75> en dan is het nog de vraag of we een lange middag doen of een hele dag
<inktvis75> bij een hele dag moet je eigenlijk een lunch verzorgen en dan zit je wel met een soortement van kostenplaatje en we hebben vermoedelijk ook geen flauw idee hoeveel mensen je kunt verwachten
<OerHeks> een hele zaterdag zou denk ik gunstig zijn, voor een lunch zorgen durf ik niks over te zeggen, ik verwacht dat ieder zijn eigen kosten daarin draagt.
<OerHeks> de ruimte + stroom + internet is al geweldig, helemaal als parkeren voor auto's en reizen per OV gunstig is...
<inktvis75> zaterdag zal wellicht meer bezoekers opleveren dan woensdag
<inktvis75> ruimtes zijn er, beamers zijn er, internet is er (denk trouwens dat we wellicht best lokale mirror kunnen neerzetten)
<OerHeks> hmm ja, locale mirror maken een een klein klusje, ook een mooi workshopje
<commandoline> als ergens een paar euro voor nodig is wil de stichting ook nog wel eens bijspringen voor dit soort initiatieven geloof ik.
<OerHeks> huur voor de ruimte. koffie hoeft niet gratis, vziw
<inktvis75> koffie is sowieso gratis, idem voor thee :)
<OerHeks> oke, wat is nu het slimste om te doen, een post doen op het forum/promotie denk ik
<inktvis75> ja ik wacht even af welke datum het precies word, dinsdag ochtend wordt dat besloten
<OerHeks> oke, neem dit mee: we hebben een uitnodiging 27 oktober in de Brabanthallen te Den Bosch  <> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/uitnodiging-hcc-verenigingsdag/
<inktvis75> geen handige dag vd hcc ... valt gelijk met T-Dose
<OerHeks> = zaterdag
<OerHeks> hmm is tdoze + hcc niet dezelfde ?
<inktvis75> nee
<OerHeks> ow oke, dat is dan dubbelop
<OerHeks> maar goed, om hen te bereiken die alleen op het forum werken, en hen die nu werken, is een postje zeer nuttig.
<OerHeks> dat je de datum niet weet, is niet erg, dit kan je later altijd editten
<inktvis75> gaan we zeker doen
<OerHeks> geinig hoor, volgens mij mag lijkt november ook nog wel oke
<inktvis75> denk ook aan begin nov
<OerHeks> Ik lees dat er shirts en flyers en cd's geregeld kunnen worden/zijn
<inktvis75> voor mijn werkgever is het gewoon een manier om weer wat bekendheid te genereren in de linux community
<OerHeks> Dat is prima, iedereen mag er rijker van worden.
<OerHeks> "het is handig om naam bedrijf met logo en adres van de lokatie-sponsor op de flyer en advertenties te zetten"  :P
<inktvis75> hehe
<OerHeks> Het werkt 2 kanten op, toch?
<inktvis75> zekers
<OerHeks> Nou, dan zit je werkgever en ubuntu op 1 lijn.
<OerHeks> "wees kreatief, wees succesvol"
<inktvis75> momenteel hebben we hier 1 klaslokaal draaien op ubuntu
<inktvis75> tegen half volgend jaar moet alles er onder draaien
<OerHeks> Vraagje, wie is uw werkgever eigenlijk ?
<inktvis75> xtg
<OerHeks> Ah dat wist ik eigenlijk al, herinner ik me.
<OerHeks> :-D
<inktvis75> hehe
<OerHeks> hoi leo
<OerHeks> inktvis75, om de koe bij de horens te vatten, zet even een krabbel op http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/
<leoquant> hee OerHeks
<leoquant> welkom terug
<inktvis75> eerste posting gedaan
 * OerHeks drukt F5
<OerHeks> Oke :-)
<leoquant> eerste reactie  is er al inktvis75
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> oerheks?
<OerHeks> ja?
<leoquant> zou jij eens kunnen kijken naar: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/programmeren/hulp-nodig-bij-uitvoeren-iptables-script/msg844177/#new
<leoquant> klopt mijn stappenplan een klein beetje?
<OerHeks> is dit voor een server ?
<leoquant> ik loop er al een middag mee te modderen...:/
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> desktop
<OerHeks> Ik ben geen grote held met IPtables, maar je hebt veel poorten open.. ik zou ze allemaal even moeten nakijken
<leoquant> msn/jabber/irc/gmail geven al een hoop poorten
<leoquant> uh en skype/dns
<leoquant> als je erna zou willen kijken graag.
<inktvis75> danke leoquant
<leoquant> graag gedaan inktvis75
<leoquant> en welkom hier
<inktvis75> danke :)
<inktvis75> ik zal ook wel actiever gaan worden op t forum
<leoquant> moet je doen, vooral wanneer men reageert op je draadje
<OerHeks> leoquant, ik heb deze gebruikt om een table te maken met services, op de eerste pagina alle 3 vinkjes beneden aanklikken en op de 2e pagina kan je je services selecteren
<OerHeks> http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<OerHeks> en dan vergelijken met wat je bezig bent
<inktvis75> ik ben eigenlijk wel een groot fan van ufw
<leoquant> ok, ik kijk even, alvast bedankt
<leoquant> inktvis75, ik ook
<OerHeks> ja, ufw kan ook altijd
<OerHeks> maar wat is er leuker dan zelf prutsen
<inktvis75> das ook waar OerHeks
<leoquant> ik geloof dat ik mijn firewall wel op orde heb
<leoquant> het script moet enkel uitgevoerd
<leoquant> en reboot-vast zijn..
<leoquant> (denk ik)
<leoquant>  die#https zijn natuurlijk fout
<leoquant> maargoe ff rusten...:/
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration_on_startup
<OerHeks> sudo sh -c "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules"  en dan in infterfaces pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules plakken
<OerHeks> zeg ik dit goed?
 * OerHeks krabbel krabbel
<inktvis75> volgens mij klopt t
<inktvis75> maar t begint laat te worden :P
<OerHeks> Mag je al naar huis ?
<inktvis75> nog heel ff OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> grinnik, exalt gaat verder waar Tualatrix  stopt
<exalt> OerHeks,  ?
<OerHeks> hij stopt met ontwikkeling ubuntu tweak > http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-tweak-development-stopped.html
<exalt> is ubuntu tweak in python ?
<exalt> ik kan me nog herinneren dat iedereen die ubuntu-tweak of envy gebruikte genegeerd werd op ubuntu irc / fora
<OerHeks> dat weet ik niet zeker, de source is wel open > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTweak
<OerHeks> ja, je kan je systeem er mee verknallen
<OerHeks> maar om je themes te beheren zeggen ze in #ubuntu dat je tweak kan gebruiken..
<exalt> OerHeks, dat kan ook met rm, nano of dd  etc en daar krijg je oop support op
<OerHeks> de plugins voor tweak zijn wel py scriptjes > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTweak/HowToWritePlugins
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-20
<leoquant> test
<StefandeVries> Test!
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> nettalk is leuk
 * Cees now seeding torrent ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386-nl.iso :)
<OerHeks> mooi mooi Cees
<OerHeks> trijntje zei dat ik de 12.04 er ook bij moest houden.
<leoquant> Commands -> mSASL v1.0 Beta [sans DLL]
<leoquant> Add ->
<StefandeVries> HTTP Error 404: Add nog found.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-10-16
<Soul-Sing> commandoline, wanneer zijn er verkiezingen?
<commandoline> Soul-Sing: ze beginnen om twaalf uur en duren dan een week. Ik was net van plan om een mailtje te sturen aan alle stemgerechtigden. :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-10-18
<Soul-Sing> !ops
<Timo> commandoline: Zijn de problemen met de maillijst al opgelost?
<Luckiboy> Hallo friti.
<commandoline> Timo: ik lees dat mailtje nu pas. Eens zien...
<commandoline> damn it. Typisch, de allereerste keer ooit dat ik problemen heb met een launchpadmailinglist, op het moment dat 'ie het meeste nodig is :S
<Timo> Lulligheid eerste klas.
<Luckiboy> Misschien heeft het iets met launchpad zelf te maken, ik zal het eens proberen in #launchpad
<commandoline> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/237547 <- answers.launchpad.net is over het algemeen één van de snelste manieren om iemand te spreken te krijgen
<Luckiboy> In #launchpad zeggen ze mij dat de mailinglist "disabled" is, kan iemand daar wat mee?
<commandoline> en hetzelfde staat nu als antwoord op answers.launchpad :P. En ja, daar kan ik wat mee.
<commandoline> alleen wel stom dat dat nou niet bepaald duidelijk  wordt aangegeven, de mailing list is nog gewoon zichtbaar enzo...
<commandoline> Nou ja, binnen een paar minuten zou het moeten werken. Nou nog overal mailtjes over wat er gebeurd is en gaan regelen dat er een dag of twee extra gestemd kan worden.
<Luckiboy> Klacht indienen. :P
<commandoline> de launchpad devs hebben het druk genoeg zonder dat ze nog mijn bug report zonder patch moeten verwerken ;)
<commandoline> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-stemgerechtigden/msg00000.html Mooi, het werkt.
<Luckiboy> Zo, dan heb ik gelijk maar gestemd. :) Met een typefout in het onderwerp, zie ik net.
<commandoline> mooi (dat eerste dan :P)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-10-19
<Fermata> Mat '64, maar de treinstellen?
<Fermata> naar*
